# New Skilled Regional Visas (subclass 491 and 494) From 16 November 2019



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

**From 16 November 2019**

Introducing two new regional skilled visas and changes to its point system.

*1) Visa subclass 491:*
Skilled Work Regional (Provisional) visa (Subclass 491), a new and enhanced points-tested visa to assist regional Australia, for applicants nominated by a state or territory government agency or sponsored by an eligible family member residing in a designated regional area. _This will be replacing visa subclass 489_. 

*2) Visa subclass 494:*
Skilled Employer Sponsored Regional (Provisional) visa (Subclass 494), a new and enhanced employer-sponsored visa to assist regional Australia, with two streams: Employer-Sponsored and Labour Agreement. _This will be replacing visa subclass 187_.

Old visa 489 & 187 superseded by these new visas.

Changes to the point system for 491 visa:

o 15 points for nomination by a State or Territory government agency or sponsorship by a family member residing in regional Australia, to live and work in regional Australia;

o 10 points for a skilled spouse or de facto partner;

o 10 points for certain Science, Technology, Engineering and Mathematics (STEM) qualifications;

o 5 points for a spouse or de facto partner with ‘competent English’;

o 10 points for applicants without a spouse or de facto partner

*Subclass 489 visa holders will continue to be able to access the Subclass 887 (Skilled – Regional) visa which is the permanent pathway visa for this group, subject to satisfying existing criteria.*

For detailed report please see the link below.

Source: https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2019L00578/Explanatory Statement/Text


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

Confirmed?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

nvhcc89 said:


> Confirmed?


Official source link is their at the end of the original post.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

These changes in the law are making it very difficult to plan anything. It's a constant moving target!

Edit - I wonder which Qualifications they will accept, perhaps just PhDs?


----------



## 1721848 (Apr 20, 2019)

Has there been any indication of what 'Certain STEM Qualifications' is referring to specifically?


----------



## Imran Malik (Sep 1, 2016)

*10 points for skilled spouse ? skilled spouse without 6 in ielts can claim 10 points?*

10 points for a skilled spouse or de facto partner;

if a spouse have positive skill assessment and dont have 6 in ielts, Is eligible for 10 points ? 
ielts score is 6.5, 6 , 5.5 , 6.5


----------



## Imran Malik (Sep 1, 2016)

*skilled spouse without 6 in ielts ?*

subclass 491

10 points for a skilled spouse or de facto partner;

if a spouse have positive skill assessment and dont have 6 in ielts, Is eligible for 10 points ? 
ielts score is 6.5, 6 , 5.5 , 6.5


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Guys, asking for a friend in Victoria with 80 points Accountant.
Age 25, PTE 20, Edu 20, Work Ex 5, Professional Year 5, NAATI 5.

TR expiring in March 2020. Any chances for him getting 491 Regional after the new visa opens? or get 489 any state sponsored before that?

Any guidance/help would be much appreciated.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Imran Malik said:


> subclass 491
> 
> 10 points for a skilled spouse or de facto partner;
> 
> ...


6 in each is must from what I recall. As criteria is competent English which means 6 band in each category and not overall. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

moveoz said:


> Guys, asking for a friend in Victoria with 80 points Accountant.
> 
> Age 25, PTE 20, Edu 20, Work Ex 5, Professional Year 5, NAATI 5.
> 
> ...


For 489 there is just 2 months to get the invite. So ask him to check which states or especially if Victoria is sponsoring his exact job code. 

491/494 occupation list is not out so it's hard to tell if he would get benefit from it or not. 491 had 300 or some similar numbers of occupations so it may include his code as well. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManSooR. (Jul 19, 2019)

BulletAK said:


> **From 16 November 2019**
> 
> Changes to the point system for 491 visa:
> 
> ...


Question: Is the above mentioned point system will only be valid for 491 visa or it will also be applied for 189 and 190 visas?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

ManSooR. said:


> Question: Is the above mentioned point system will only be valid for 491 visa or it will also be applied for 189 and 190 visas?


For every point based visa. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Just one question
If the candidates have applied for 489 this year and till Nov they don't get an invite, then 491 will automatically replace their eoi or do they have to re apply after paying the fees again.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Realy85 said:


> Just one question
> If the candidates have applied for 489 this year and till Nov they don't get an invite, then 491 will automatically replace their eoi or do they have to re apply after paying the fees again.


Last date to get invite for 489 from DoHA or state govts is 10 September. After which 60 days to file the visa application... 15th November would the the exact last date for filing and it doesn't matter when you get the actual visa Grant after that. Currently the official processing time for 489 is around 10-15 months. People from December 2018 are still waiting for their 489 grants. 

From 16 November 491/494 would get kicked in and that means you would have to launch EOI for it. It's not an automatic enrollment. Hope it clears the confusion you had. 

Good luck. 


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ninjatalli (Jan 27, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> From 16 November 491/494 would get kicked in and that means you would have to launch EOI for it. It's not an automatic enrollment. Hope it clears the confusion you had.


Would that apply to 189/190 EOIs too? I'm assuming it's an automatic / continuing enrollment for those.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

ninjatalli said:


> Would that apply to 189/190 EOIs too? I'm assuming it's an automatic / continuing enrollment for those.


Do you mean point changes on 189/190? If yes then yeah those would be auto most likely. How DHA intends to differentiate between DOE then that's not clear as of now. Everyone is waiting for DHA to announce. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Gersus (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Quick question, does anyone know if the new 491 visa requires us to work in our nominated occupation only? 

I have done some research and have only found that you will need to work for 3 years and gain the minimum income (yet to be disclosed). It never mentions anything about working on your nominated occupation only (unless you are sponsored by an employer). 

Yet, I have seen people commenting on other posts that you must work under your occupation code. If anyone knows or has any links to this information, I would appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> > Just one question
> ...


I have got my invitation for 489. Thanx dear.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gersus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Quick question, does anyone know if the new 491 visa requires us to work in our nominated occupation only?
> 
> ...


The minimum income is 53,900
You can work in any job and can even move between states as long as you stick to regional

https://www.seekvisa.com.au/491-visa/

Cheers


----------



## atulgupta225 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi All,
I am trying to get my spouse skill assessment to claim additional points for new visa 491.
As per her current profile, she will be going for ANZSCO code = 222311 Financial Investment Adviser.

I had already filed EOI with ANZSCO code = 261313 Software Engineer.
I had checked that currently my code lies with the NSW 489 list but my spouse codes does not.
So in future with 491, will it be same.
I am in confused that even getting positive assessment, would i be able to gain 5 additional points to apply for NSW 491 visa in future.

Regards,
Atul Gupta


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

atulgupta225 said:


> Hi All,
> I am trying to get my spouse skill assessment to claim additional points for new visa 491.
> As per her current profile, she will be going for ANZSCO code = 222311 Financial Investment Adviser.
> 
> ...


No one can confirm this but DHA and they haven't come up with profession list so far. For confirmation you would have to wait bit more. Most likely they will publish the list October/November. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## toakagrawal (Aug 31, 2011)

*491 Restriction*

Hi,

I read the following in one of the websites 

"491 visa holders cannot lodge certain visas until they have held a 491 visa (and met its conditions) for three years. This includes skilled PR visas (189 and 190), business visas (124, 132 and 188), employer nominated PR visa 186 and the onshore partner visa (820). This requirement to reside and work in a designated regional area is underpinned by the need to support economic development and population growth in regional areas."

Can someone confirm is this true?
As I know it was allowed in the past to apply 189 and 190 to 489 visa holders.

Regards,
Amit


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

toakagrawal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I read the following in one of the websites
> 
> ...


491 visa is not identical to 489 visa
If you have a 491 visa, then you cannot apply for the visas you have mentioned 
You have heard correctly 

Cheers


----------



## toakagrawal (Aug 31, 2011)

NB said:


> 491 visa is not identical to 489 visa
> If you have a 491 visa, then you cannot apply for the visas you have mentioned
> You have heard correctly
> 
> Cheers


Thank you very much for your input. God Bless You Sir.


----------



## murtoza (Aug 27, 2019)

Is there any Whatsapp or telegram group for 491 visa discussion? 
If so then kindly please share the invitation link.

Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

murtoza said:


> Is there any Whatsapp or telegram group for 491 visa discussion?
> If so then kindly please share the invitation link.
> 
> Thanks


I think that's what this forum is for, there is no need for another discussion group.


----------



## AJKuwait (Aug 8, 2017)

New proposal


----------



## VIVI-L (Jul 6, 2018)

AJKuwait said:


> New proposal


Dude, the image quality is not good.. hard to read.. do you have the direct link ?


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

Anybody saw the post of ISCAH? Though it’s not official yet, DHA said that $53,000 salary should be earned PER YEAR. Not cumulative! Isn’t outrageous knowing how hard it is to get skilled work in regional areas?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

australiandreams said:


> Anybody saw the post of ISCAH? Though it’s not official yet, DHA said that $53,000 salary should be earned PER YEAR. Not cumulative! Isn’t outrageous knowing how hard it is to get skilled work in regional areas?


It’s official 
It was announced on Day 1

Cheers


----------



## berriberri (Nov 22, 2017)

Some news on regional visa from Coleman, "no permanent residency if you can't prove you've stayed in the bush for three years with a job"

https://www.sbs.com.au/language/eng...-can-t-prove-their-stay-in-regional-australia


----------



## VIVI-L (Jul 6, 2018)

NB said:


> It’s official
> It was announced on Day 1
> 
> Cheers


Are we allowed to do any jobs? or we should work only in the job that falls under the category for which we been assessed?
Are we allowed to do online currency trading and show that as income?


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Australia reveals details of ‘much-awaited’ new regional work visa

https://www.sbs.com.au/language/eng...etails-of-much-awaited-new-regional-work-visa


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

australiandreams said:


> Anybody saw the post of ISCAH? Though it’s not official yet, DHA said that $53,000 salary should be earned PER YEAR. Not cumulative! Isn’t outrageous knowing how hard it is to get skilled work in regional areas?


This is going to be an awful visa. People will be desperate and will take the visa for 5 years just to stay in Australia. Then they will do non-degree/occupation related job as very few people will manage a good job. 5 years later, Australia will end up with hundred thousands of people who couldn't make 53,900/year and neither could apply for PR or any other visa since 491 bars applicant from seeking any other visa.

Tell me what you like but this is a self seeking slave visa. It's self seeking because no one forcing applicant to get one but the rule is designed to treat people put in a system where majority won't get PR and in the mean time Aus regional areas will benefit from influx of migrants who will contribute to its development without ever getting any benefit out of it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VIVI-L said:


> Are we allowed to do any jobs? or we should work only in the job that falls under the category for which we been assessed?
> Are we allowed to do online currency trading and show that as income?


If you sponsored by your employer then you have to work in the nominated position 
Else you can do any job where you get a salary
You cannot do online currency trading or any self employment where you don’t get a salary slip

Cheers


----------



## Neeeraz (Oct 5, 2019)

It is masters by research or PhD only


----------



## VIVI-L (Jul 6, 2018)

NB said:


> If you sponsored by your employer then you have to work in the nominated position
> Else you can do any job where you get a salary
> You cannot do online currency trading or any self employment where you don’t get a salary slip
> 
> Cheers


am I not allowed to do online currency trading (as part time)even if I have another job(full time) where I get salary.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VIVI-L said:


> am I not allowed to do online currency trading (as part time)even if I have another job(full time) where I get salary.


As long as you have a full time job and get 53k per year, you are safe
What you do beyond that, no one is bothered
Trade in the name of your spouse so as not to mess up your own personal tax return in case you have a loss

Cheers


----------



## Annvi (May 17, 2019)

NB said:


> If you sponsored by your employer then you have to work in the nominated position
> Else you can do any job where you get a salary
> You cannot do online currency trading or any self employment where you don’t get a salary slip
> 
> Cheers


Personally, I think we can do online currency trading or be self-employed as long as we have all supporting paperwork to justify capital gain (from currency trading) or income (from self-employment). As the eligibility is minimum taxable income, not salary. Taxable income includes salary from one or more employers, capital gain/loss, self-employed income... Just be careful if you have capital loss or loss from business as a sole trader.


----------



## VIVI-L (Jul 6, 2018)

can a friend be a sponsor for 491?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VIVI-L said:


> can a friend be a sponsor for 491?


NO
The definition of family is clearly defined for 489, and I presume it would be same for 491

Cheers


----------



## guigaoh2o (Apr 2, 2016)

hi everybody, 
any of you know if i will need to have work experience in my occupation to be eligible to get a 491 visa?


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

guigaoh2o said:


> hi everybody,
> any of you know if i will need to have work experience in my occupation to be eligible to get a 491 visa?


Visa 491 is point-tested. Having work experience is not necessary but it will increase your chances in securing the visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

guigaoh2o said:


> hi everybody,
> any of you know if i will need to have work experience in my occupation to be eligible to get a 491 visa?


You will need a positive skills assessment to lodge an EOI

Whether you can get it or not without relevant experience, you will have to check the rules at the skills assessment agency website

Cheers


----------



## toakagrawal (Aug 31, 2011)

*Remote Worker*



Annvi said:


> Personally, I think we can do online currency trading or be self-employed as long as we have all supporting paperwork to justify capital gain (from currency trading) or income (from self-employment). As the eligibility is minimum taxable income, not salary. Taxable income includes salary from one or more employers, capital gain/loss, self-employed income... Just be careful if you have capital loss or loss from business as a sole trader.


Highly appreciate if someone can help with the following:


Is it counted if some is working as a remote worker for the websites like odesk, corossover and others.

What about if someone is working as a remote worker for an Australian company.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

toakagrawal said:


> Highly appreciate if someone can help with the following:
> 
> 
> Is it counted if some is working as a remote worker for the websites like odesk, corossover and others.
> ...


You have to be physically living and working in the regional areas of Australia 
From the regional location, you can login and work remotely for any client anywhere
This remote working from any other location will not count

Cheers


----------



## montylee (Jan 4, 2017)

And I guess, eventually you will need to provide salary slips and tax payment proofs even if the job is online through crossover etc

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## toakagrawal (Aug 31, 2011)

NB said:


> You have to be physically living and working in the regional areas of Australia
> From the regional location, you can login and work remotely for any client anywhere
> This remote working from any other location will not count
> 
> Cheers


Yes. I will be staying from a regional Australia location and working for online freelancing portal (corssover etc) and paying tax to the Australia government.
Thank you for your reply NB. As always you are the best.


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi,
I'm the main applicant from 233914 (MLTSSL). I'm trying to assess my wife either in 222311 (STSOL) or 149914 (ROL). Can I claim 10 points if my spouse get assessed on one of the above occupations in SC 491? Reason to ask is that, it said that both partners should be in the same list to claim 10 points.

Thanks and cheers,

Vattic


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vattic said:


> Hi,
> I'm the main applicant from 233914 (MLTSSL). I'm trying to assess my wife either in 222311 (STSOL) or 149914 (ROL). Can I claim 10 points if my spouse get assessed on one of the above occupations in SC 491? Reason to ask is that, it said that both partners should be in the same list to claim 10 points.
> 
> Thanks and cheers,
> ...


You can claim points for sure under 222311
The list for 491 is not out so not sure about 149914 


Cheers


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

NB said:


> You can claim points for sure under 222311
> The list for 491 is not out so not sure about 149914
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB, I don't think we can expect a different list for 491 except revised state occupation lists. Occupational lists will be updated on March 2020 as provided in DHA site.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

How does one gets stat sponsorship? how does the process usually work? I would not mind moving to regional area if there were software developer roles.

Kind regards,

Wafi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wafz said:


> How does one gets stat sponsorship? how does the process usually work? I would not mind moving to regional area if there were software developer roles.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Wafi


You have to check each state process for giving sponsorship 
There is no shortcut
Jobs available or not, you will have to check in week or LinkedIn

Cheers


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Does the rule mentioned in the home affairs mean there is a probability of considering Canberra as a regional area.

Can anyone who knows this explain please

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/regional-migration/eligible-regional-areas


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Iscah news about what's happening in parliament









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Iscah news about what's happening in parliament
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope the motion also included the minimum salary issue.


----------



## derekchasing (Oct 16, 2019)

Hey guys,

For those people finished study prior the expansion of regional area on 16 Nov, are they eligible for that 5 point regional study points?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

adumithu said:


> Does the rule mentioned in the home affairs mean there is a probability of considering Canberra as a regional area.
> 
> Can anyone who knows this explain please
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/regional-migration/eligible-regional-areas


Yes Canberra is considered as regional area I have checked its website and it stats that details and guidelines for the 491 will be published here when Available. So yes it is considered as regional now
Thanks


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> Yes Canberra is considered as regional area I have checked its website and it stats that details and guidelines for the 491 will be published here when Available. So yes it is considered as regional now
> Thanks


Thanks for the Info Mate.


----------



## Jelly11 (May 23, 2019)

Does anyone know if South Australia school fees will be payable on a 491 visa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jelly11 said:


> Does anyone know if South Australia school fees will be payable on a 491 visa?


Most probably NO
489 did not pay and so logically 491 shouldn’t
But talk to the school and recheck as you never know if they put new conditions for 491

Cheers


----------



## devendravelegandla (May 29, 2017)

Good news people, Perth and Goldcoast included as regional places.

https://www.sbs.com.au/news/perth-g...KH4lr357znqFvqmrHEOW_7FPs7csQ63ssEMS7RcTh2cGA


----------



## montylee (Jan 4, 2017)

devendravelegandla said:


> Good news people, Perth and Goldcoast included as regional places.
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/news/perth-g...KH4lr357znqFvqmrHEOW_7FPs7csQ63ssEMS7RcTh2cGA


Do these areas have IT jobs?

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi All,

I am planning to apply for 491 to these States:

WA
SA
QLD
ACT

I am staying and Working in Victoria. My Questions Am i eligible to apply for 491 for above states? Does it require a job offer or not for getting an invite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

adumithu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to apply for 491 to these States:
> 
> ...


Give your Anzsco code 

Cheers


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi NB,

My Anzsco code is 261313-Software Engineer.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

NB said:


> Give your Anzsco code
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

My Ansco code is:261313


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

adumithu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to apply for 491 to these States:
> 
> ...


This may be helpful 

https://deltaimmigration.com.au/Software-Engineer/261313.htm

Cheers


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

NB said:


> This may be helpful
> 
> https://deltaimmigration.com.au/Software-Engineer/261313.htm
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB.

From the link i understand Not many states have opened 491. Also most of them ask for job offer.


----------



## ankit15 (Nov 2, 2018)

Hi NB,

It's been quite long, I have been waiting for any good news against my EOI for ANZSCO-224999.
I have total 75 points excluding any state nomination.

Will you be pls able to guide me whether you forsee any opportunities for me in any of the states for category 491 or 190.

Thanks in advance for your guidance.

Cheers
Ankit


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

adumithu said:


> Thanks NB.
> 
> From the link i understand Not many states have opened 491. Also most of them ask for job offer.


It is what it is
No sense in being unrealistically optimistic
The earlier you accept the facts, better it is

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankit15 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> It's been quite long, I have been waiting for any good news against my EOI for ANZSCO-224999.
> I have total 75 points excluding any state nomination.
> ...


I dont predict invites or grants

Cheers


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

DHA has announced that 491 FS will be the same as 489 and pro-rata occupation will only get an invite if places left in the 189 visa category. Does it mean pro-rata will never get 491 FS as their 189 quota fills every year?


----------



## ankit15 (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks NB for quick reply and yes I do understand you don't predict draw...I just want to check based on your past experience for ANZSCO 224999. Do you see opportunity in 190.




NB said:


> ankit15 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


----------



## freedom4 (Aug 23, 2017)

*491 visa grant*

How long it will take to grant the visa. I logged the visa 29th Jan 2020. does 491 visa grant has been started? i didn't find a person who mentioned it in the forum or in immitracker.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

freedom4 said:


> How long it will take to grant the visa. I logged the visa 29th Jan 2020. does 491 visa grant has been started? i didn't find a person who mentioned it in the forum or in immitracker.


From a week to three months after lodging your visa. And DHA also advised to submit applications along with medicals and PCC
Thanks


----------



## dextor0000 (Apr 21, 2017)

*491 south australia*

does anyone know about 491 SA
I have applied as a Food technologist with 80 points..i got 7 in ielts..
but it also says special conditions apply does anyone know about it?

also can anybody tell me what happens in 491 if you dont get job in 1 state,, can we move to another regional area of another state ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dextor0000 said:


> does anyone know about 491 SA
> I have applied as a Food technologist with 80 points..i got 7 in ielts..
> but it also says special conditions apply does anyone know about it?
> 
> also can anybody tell me what happens in 491 if you dont get job in 1 state,, can we move to another regional area of another state ?


If you are sponsored by the state, then the same conditions of 2 years stay in the state is applicable like 190
You can try to get a waiver or flout the condition like many are doing under 190
The choice is yours and so are the consequences 

Cheers


----------



## dextor0000 (Apr 21, 2017)

*491 sa*



NB said:


> If you are sponsored by the state, then the same conditions of 2 years stay in the state is applicable like 190
> You can try to get a waiver or flout the condition like many are doing under 190
> The choice is yours and so are the consequences
> 
> Cheers


thank you
but the first part of question has not been answered ...
with 80 points Food technologist and 7 in ielts am i eligible?
what other requirements are there...can any food technologist answer me ?


----------



## Dub_2006 (Feb 25, 2020)

special conditions in South Australia mean:
-I am an international graduate of South Australia.
-I have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months.
-I have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 24 months or more.
-*I have high points (for offshore) = you have 95 points (including state nomination points)*


----------



## dextor0000 (Apr 21, 2017)

*sa 491*



Dub_2006 said:


> special conditions in South Australia mean:
> -I am an international graduate of South Australia.
> -I have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months.
> -I have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 24 months or more.
> -*I have high points (for offshore) = you have 95 points (including state nomination points)*


ok thank you
seems like i am not eligible
how ever when submiited by eoi i did not get any special conditions apply message...

has any food technologist submitted elsewhere (apart from SA nsw also Food technologist at 190) and got approved 
please share experience


----------



## prat_7728 (Jun 30, 2020)

Below info is mentioned about the meaning of an 'eligible' relative.

Your sponsor must be:

- 18 years old or older
- usually resident in a designated area of Australia
- be an Australian citizen, an Australian permanent resident, or an eligible New Zealand citizen
- be your or your partner's eligible relative


My question:

2nd point mentions 'usually' resident in a designated area of Australia, how strong is this 'usually'? My sponsor lives in Melbourne, main city, post code is not in the designated list. Will he be able to sponsor? Will the sponsorship get approved? 

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prat_7728 said:


> Below info is mentioned about the meaning of an 'eligible' relative.
> 
> Your sponsor must be:
> 
> ...


There is no way your relative can sponsor you
He has to be living in the designated area postcode

Cheers


----------

